

Ask YC: What to have on site while under construction? - abiek

A friend and I are working on developing a website but we aren't finished yet.<p>We want something to put on the domain until it is ready.<p>We are thinking of having a blurb of what we are making, contact info and an email sign up list.<p>Anything else sites under construction should have?
======
amarcus
capture email addresses of people who may be interested when you launch

------
jacobscott
You should be thinking about who will have found your site pre-launch, why
they will be there, and how to get them to come back again once you're done.

------
denglish
Are you game enough to put a demo date up?

